# Global days for 58558



## Rgreen0118 (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the global days for 58558?

Is there a list somewhere?  I cannot find anywhere..I have even looked on the CMS website..

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## amjordan (May 29, 2009)

It has 0 global days.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 29, 2009)

Per CMS, Zero

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp


----------



## Rgreen0118 (May 29, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## lsleaford (Jun 10, 2009)

We use the Customized Fee Analyzer from Ingenix in our practice.  There is a list at the front of the book showing anesthesia units, follow-up days, and whether a surgical assist is allowed for all CPT codes.


----------

